# DIY sump build design



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I just want to make sure I have the sump build correct. 
I just got the sump for my salt water aquarium recently and decided to tear it down because it only had two compartments.

I may need to get a new heater to fit into the equipment compartment because the one I have is just too long. About a quarter of the heater would be out of the water. I assume i need a new one, or is that okay?

Also, here's the design that I'm planning to implement. is this okay? 

The space between the baffles is about 1 inch


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Melvsreef.com Look at option... Hang on, need to look it up.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Model F

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh cool, that design looks nice.
Does the bubble tower function the same way as a bubble trap? Because I read on the website http://saltwater.aquaticcommunity.com/2012/some-sump-basics/ that the equipment doesn't function as well or like it when there are microbubbles.

Also, is it better to have the baffles top them bottom then top or the way on melevs, bottom top bottom?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bottom, top, bottom. They let you control the height of the water.

Top baffle is always 1/2" shorter than the top of any sump I make. If a compartment fills, it will flow over to the next one.

It also makes the water come down from the top. This makes the micro bubbles surface, giving them more time to exit.

Having the return in the middle also lets you control water speed into each section of the fuge, and the skimmer area.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i see i see. Is there i way to do the model f sump design with only one drain hole? Cus in melev's sump, he has two drains from the main tank to the sump. Can I just make the skimmer output go into the refugium instead of having two drains?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Split the drain. My fuge is under the drain line. So, I have a T, under the T is a valve. I have that slowed down. The rest of the water goes to the skimmer section

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

most heaters have a minimum and maximum level to use safely


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know any heaters around that have a maximum level anymore...they're all submersible...or atleast I think


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

oh cool! does that mean i can put it horizontally into the sump?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

You will want to submerge as much of it as possible. It's possible to over heat these heaters if they are not submerged. Not to mention burn yourself  out of the water they get hold enough to vaporize water/melt trim etc. at least submerge the portion containing the element.


----------

